# [Xorg] Monitore gehen nur nach xdm restart

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ein nervendes Problem, das ich habe, ist folgendes:

Meine 2 Monitore gehen nur nach einem "xdm restart" (eingetragen in der local.start)

Das ganze kostet Zeit, die ich im Moment versuche einzusparen.

Nun habe ich hier im Forum letztens gelesen, dass man die Infos über den Monitor irgendwo auslesen und speichern kann, sodass X immer weiß, was für Monitore er ansteuern soll.

Evtl. bringt mir das was.

Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie das geht.

Hat jemand einen Link?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nimm mal das restart aus der local start raus, boote und kopier dann ma die Xorg.log irgendwo hin und poste sie dann wenn du wieder ein X hast.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Noch ein bisschen was zu meiner Konfiguration:

Ich habe 2 Bildschirme.

01:07.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)

Ich muss einen Bildschirm mit NV betreiben, da die Karte nicht kompatibel mit der anderen ist.

So habe ich dann wenigstens auf 1 Bildschirm mit "nvidia" GLX Unterstützung.

Screen1: NV

Screen0: Nvidia

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27.6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tobi-desktop 2.6.29 #1 SMP Tue Mar 31 09:26:58 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 16 March 2009  08:30:49PM                                                          

                                                                                               

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                     

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                         

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                             

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                               

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                          

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 31 12:04:35 2009                           

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                   

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"                                                           

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                  

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"                                                                    

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)                                                                  

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"                                                                

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"                                                                    

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"                                                                 

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse2"                                                                 

(**) |-->Input Device "kbd"                                                                    

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"                                                        

(**) Option "Xinerama" "true"                                                                  

(==) Not automatically adding devices                                                          

(==) Not automatically enabling devices                                                        

(**) Xinerama: enabled                                                                         

(WW) The directory "/home/$USER/.fonts/" does not exist.                                       

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                          

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,                                                                 

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,                                                                  

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                                

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,                                                                 

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,                                                                  

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,                                                               

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,                                                               

        built-ins                                                                              

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                                 

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled                                                          

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                      

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                          

(II) Loader magic: 0x1d00                                                                      

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                      

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                            

        X.Org Video Driver: 4.1                                                                

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.1                                                              

        X.Org Server Extension : 1.1                                                           

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                   

(++) using VT number 7                                                                         

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0@0:1:3) nVidia Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor rev 162, Mem @ 0xf9e80000/524288

(--) PCI: (0@1:7:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xc8000000/134217728, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(--) PCI: (0@2:0:0) nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfb000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                                                                                                                                                            

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                                    

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                     

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                     

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                     

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                     

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                     

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                 

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                     

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                   

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                   

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0         

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1     

(II) Loading extension SHAPE                               

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD              

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS                        

(II) Loading extension SYNC                                

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                    

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension            

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc                        

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                         

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP                             

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information         

(II) Loading extension XVideo                              

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation           

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                          

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension               

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1     

(II) Loading extension RECORD                              

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension            

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                    

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"                                

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0        

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension              

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1    

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP                          

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                    

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"              

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0      

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1  

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                      

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"                                  

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in                      

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                  

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                      

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"            

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0      

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension            

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  177.82  Tue Nov  4 17:15:47 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX                                  

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"                           

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"              

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"          

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0       

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                 

(II) LoadModule: "nv"                                    

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"            

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.12  

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver             

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1   

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"          

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.4.0    

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver             

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1   

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"          

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.0    

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver             

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1   

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"                                

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"          

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2  

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver           

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1 

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  177.82  Tue Nov  4 16:56:15 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs           

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,  

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,               

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,    

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,              

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,             

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,                 

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,                   

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,          

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,             

        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,              

        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,     

        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,      

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,             

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,             

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,                     

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,           

        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,               

        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,             

        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,             

        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,         

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,                        

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,  

        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,           

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,                    

        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,           

        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,             

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,  

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,  

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,   

        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,     

        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,            

        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,            

        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,     

        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,        

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 550,   

        Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,                           

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),          

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,   

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,        

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,     

        GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,               

        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800, 

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE,                

        GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300, GeForce Go 7400,  

        GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

        GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7600 GT,    

        GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT,  

        GeForce Go 7700, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,                

        Quadro NVS 300M, GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560,  

        GeForce 7900 GTX, GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS,                  

        GeForce Go 7900 GS, GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M,            

        Quadro FX 1500M, Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500,     

        Quadro FX 4500 X2, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100,      

        GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

        GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

        GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,  

        GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,                

        GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,    

        Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,     

        GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,  

        GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,                

        GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,  

        GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,    

        GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,              

        GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 8800 GS,                  

        GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS,               

        GeForce 9600 GSO, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX,                 

        GeForce 9800 GTK+, GeForce 9800 GT, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, 

        GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS, GeForce 9800M GTS,                 

        GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9500 GT,               

        GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,                

        GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 9300M GS, 

        GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS, Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M 

(II) Primary Device is:                                                      

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                         

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"               

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                      

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in          

(--) NVIDIA(0): NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 at 01@00:07:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32              

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                 

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)         

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                 

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS (G72) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes                                        

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.75.00                                    

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                         

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU             

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS at    

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:2:0:0:                                               

(--) NVIDIA(0):     MED MD30219PH (DFP-0)                                    

(--) NVIDIA(0): MED MD30219PH (DFP-0): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock         

(--) NVIDIA(0): MED MD30219PH (DFP-0): Internal Single Link TMDS             

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0                               

(==) NVIDIA(0):                                                              

(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.                       

(==) NVIDIA(0):                                                               

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                              

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"                                      

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024              

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (85, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config      

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                    

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                             

(II) Loading sub module "int10"                                               

(II) LoadModule: "int10"                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) NV(1): Initializing int10                    

(--) NV(1): Chipset: "GeForce FX 5200"            

(==) NV(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32     

(==) NV(1): RGB weight 888                        

(==) NV(1): Default visual is TrueColor           

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                   

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(==) NV(1): Using HW cursor                       

(--) NV(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xC8000000      

(--) NV(1): MMIO registers at 0xFA000000          

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"                     

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"                            

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in                

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                     

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                            

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                

(II) NV(1): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.            

(II) NV(1): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(1):   ...can't find one                     

(II) NV(1): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(1):   ...can't find one                     

(II) NV(1): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...        

(II) NV(1): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(1): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.                   

(II) NV(1):   ... none found                                 

(II) NV(1): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...                 

(II) NV(1): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(--) NV(1): DDC detected a DFP:                              

(II) NV(1): Manufacturer: HSD  Model: 15c6  Serial#: 639     

(II) NV(1): Year: 2008  Week: 22                             

(II) NV(1): EDID Version: 1.3                                

(II) NV(1): Digital Display Input                            

(II) NV(1): DFP 1.x compatible TMDS                          

(II) NV(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30       

(II) NV(1): Gamma: 2.20                                      

(II) NV(1): DPMS capabilities: Off                           

(II) NV(1): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode          

(II) NV(1): redX: 0.641 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.304 greenY: 0.620

(II) NV(1): blueX: 0.141 blueY: 0.073   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.326

(II) NV(1): Supported VESA Video Modes:                            

(II) NV(1): 720x400@70Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 640x480@60Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 640x480@67Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 640x480@72Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 640x480@75Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 800x600@56Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 800x600@60Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 800x600@72Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 800x600@75Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 832x624@75Hz                                           

(II) NV(1): 1024x768@60Hz                                          

(II) NV(1): 1024x768@70Hz                                          

(II) NV(1): 1024x768@75Hz                                          

(II) NV(1): 1280x1024@75Hz                                         

(II) NV(1): 1152x870@75Hz                                          

(II) NV(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0                                 

(II) NV(1): Supported Future Video Modes:                          

(II) NV(1): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897   

(II) NV(1): #1: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337    

(II) NV(1): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513    

(II) NV(1): Supported additional Video Mode:                       

(II) NV(1): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm           

(II) NV(1): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) NV(1): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) NV(1): Serial No: 822GR3JY00639                                                  

(II) NV(1): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 76 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) NV(1): Monitor name: HX191D                                                         

(II) NV(1): EDID (in hex):                                                               

(II) NV(1):     00ffffffffffff002264c6157f020000                                         

(II) NV(1):     1612010381261e782a1f36a4564d9e24                                         

(II) NV(1):     125053bfef808180714f814001010101                                         

(II) NV(1):     010101010101302a009851002a403070                                         

(II) NV(1):     1300782d1100001e000000ff00383232                                         

(II) NV(1):     4752334a593030363339000000fd0032                                         

(II) NV(1):     4c1e530e000a202020202020000000fc                                         

(II) NV(1):     004858313931440a202020202020007b                                         

(--) NV(1): CRTC 0 is currently programmed for DFP                                       

(II) NV(1): Using DFP on CRTC 0                                                          

(--) NV(1): Panel size is 1280 x 1024                                                    

(II) NV(1): NOTE: This driver cannot reconfigure the BIOS-programmed size.               

(II) NV(1): These dimensions will be used as the panel size for mode validation.         

(II) NV(1): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 5574                                              

(II) NV(1): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync                                    

(II) NV(1): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh                                   

(II) NV(1): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:                                             

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)         

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)         

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)          

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)          

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)          

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)          

(II) NV(1): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)          

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)     

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)     

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)     

(II) NV(1): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)         

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)         

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)         

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)     

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)     

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  102.10  1280 1360 1496 1712  960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync (59.6 kHz)     

(II) NV(1): Panel is TMDS                                                                                       

(--) NV(1): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes                                                                             

(==) NV(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                              

(II) NV(1): Monitor1: Using hsync range of 30.00-83.00 kHz                                                      

(II) NV(1): Monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-76.00 Hz                                                    

(II) NV(1): Monitor1: Using maximum pixel clock of 140.00 MHz                                                   

(II) NV(1): Estimated virtual size for aspect ratio 1.2667 is 1280x1024                                         

(II) NV(1): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz                                                                   

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)                                            

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)                                            

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)                                            

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)                                            

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)                                            

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                             

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)                                           

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)                                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)                                             

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                              

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                             

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                             

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)                               

(II) NV(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)                             

(--) NV(1): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)                                                              

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                              

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                              

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.9 MHz, 63.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                              

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync (63.6 kHz)

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1280x1024": 90.8 MHz, 63.0 kHz, 59.8 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.8   90.75  1280 1328 1360 1440  1024 1027 1034 1054 +hsync -vsync (63.0 kHz)

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                             

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x75.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                             

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1280x960": 102.1 MHz, 59.6 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  102.10  1280 1360 1496 1712  960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync (59.6 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                              

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)    

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1152x864": 105.0 MHz, 67.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                              

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x75.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz                                               

(II) NV(1): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)     

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)         

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)          

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)          

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "640x480": 30.2 MHz, 35.0 kHz, 66.7 Hz                                                 

```

----------

## Finswimmer

```
**) NV(1): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)          

(**) NV(1): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz                                                

(II) NV(1): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)          

(**) NV(1): *Driver mode "720x400": 28.3 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz                                                 

(II) NV(1): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)          

(**) NV(1): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm                                                                   

(**) NV(1): DPI set to (85, 86)                                                                                 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                           

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"                 

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"   

        compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.2.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                  

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                         

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in             

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp             

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.                   

(II) resource ranges after preInit:               

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [9] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [13] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]    

        [17] -1 0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [21] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [26] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [27] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]    

        [29] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]    

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                          

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is        

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and 

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.                             

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"                             

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                 

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized               

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                 

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                        

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                          

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                  

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                             

(==) RandR enabled                                                            

(II) NV(1): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)                     

        Screen to screen bit blits                                            

        Solid filled rectangles                                               

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles                                    

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion                                

        Solid Lines                                                           

        Scanline Image Writes                                                 

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:                                    

                32 128x128 slots                                              

                32 256x256 slots                                              

                16 512x512 slots                                              

(==) NV(1): Backing store disabled                                            

(==) NV(1): Silken mouse enabled                                              

(II) NV(1): DPMS enabled                                                      

(==) RandR enabled                                                            

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources                                             

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                 

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE                                    

(II) Initializing extension GLX                                               

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"                                                 

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"                                        

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"                         

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"                                        

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"                                                 

(**) Option "CorePointer"                                                     

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events                                       

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"                                        

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50                             

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"                                          

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7                              

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11                                                      

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1                                                   

(**) Mouse2: always reports core events                                       

(**) Mouse2: Device: "/dev/input/event3111111"                                

(EE) Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event3111111".                   

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"                                                    

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse2"                                       

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"                                                    

(**) kbd: always reports core events                                          

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"                                             

(**) kbd: Protocol: standard                                                  

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"                                             

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"                                                 

(**) kbd: XkbRules: "xorg"                                                    

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc-105"                                               

(**) kbd: XkbModel: "pc-105"                                                  

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"                                                  

(**) kbd: XkbLayout: "de"                                                     

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"                                         

(**) kbd: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"                                            

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) kbd: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) evaluating device (kbd)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbd" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(WW) NVIDIA: Xinerama and GLX are enabled, but some X screens are not being

(WW) NVIDIA:     driven by the NVIDIA X driver.  OpenGL rendering will be

(WW) NVIDIA:     disabled on these screens:

(WW) NVIDIA:  - Screen 1: NV

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

```

Irgendwie ist der Beitrag sonst zu lang...

----------

## Hollowman

Poste ma noch deine Xorg.conf

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf         

Section "ServerLayout"          

                Identifier     "X.org Configured"

                Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

                Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

                InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"   

                InputDevice     "kbd" "CoreKeyboard"     

        EndSection                                       

        Section "Files"

                ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

                FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

                FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

                FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

                FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

                FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

                FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

                FontPath     "/home/$USER/.fonts/"     

        EndSection                                     

        Section "Module"

                Load  "extmod"

                Load  "record"

                Load  "dbe"   

                Load  "xtrap" 

                Load  "dri"   

                Load "i2c"    

                load "ddc"    

                Load  "glx"   

                Load  "wfb"   

                Load  "freetype"

        EndSection              

        Section "InputDevice"

                Identifier  "Mouse0"

                Driver      "mouse" 

                Option      "Protocol" "auto"

                Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

                Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"  

        EndSection                                    

Section "InputDevice"

                Identifier  "kbd"

                Driver      "kbd"

                Option "XKbLayout" "de"

                Option "XKbModel" "pc-105"

                Option "XKbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        EndSection                              

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor1"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection                           

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card1"

        Driver      "nv"   

#       Driver      "nouveau"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

        BusID       "PCI:01:07:0"           

EndSection                                  

Section "Device"                            

        Identifier  "Card0"                 

        Driver      "nvidia"                

#       Driver      "nv"                    

#       Driver      "nouveau"               

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"    

        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]"

        BusID       "PCI:02:0:0"            

EndSection                                  

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"  

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

#               Virtual              2560 1024 

        EndSubSection                          

EndSection                                     

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen1"

        Device     "Card1"  

        Monitor    "Monitor1"

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

#               Virtual              2560 1024

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#       Option "DefaultServerLayout" "seat0"

        Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

        Option    "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nun habe ich hier im Forum letztens gelesen, dass man die Infos über den Monitor irgendwo auslesen und speichern kann, sodass X immer weiß, was für Monitore er ansteuern soll.
> 
> Evtl. bringt mir das was.
> 
> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie das geht.
> ...

 

Ja, das hatte ich gepostet, ein paar Tage später aber wieder gelöscht da es keine Reaktion bzw Interesse des Threaderstellers gab.

Das auslesen und speichern der EDID Informationen ist inzwischen über das nvidia-settings Tool  möglich, diese kann dann in einem bin-file gespeichert werden und mittels eines Eintrags in der xorg.conf abgerufen werden.

schaue hierzu zb hier http://analogbit.com/node/23

MfG

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Welche Grakas hast du nun????

 *Quote:*   

> 01:07.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
> 
> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1) 

 

oder

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>         Identifier  "Card1"
> 
>         Driver      "nv"   
> ...

 

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Interessant. Das ist mir so nie aufgefallen.

Natürlich stimmt die Ausgabe von lspci.

Der Name müsste unwichtig sein, oder?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Das weiß ich nicht.

Wie kommst du eigentlich drauf das die 7300er nicht von dem nvidia Treiber unterstützt wird sondern nur von dem nv?

Sebastian

EDIT:

GeForce 7350 LE 	0x01D0

GeForce 7300 LE 	0x01D1

GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS 	0x01D3

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/180.44/README/appendix-a.html

----------

## Finswimmer

Da beide Karten nicht zur selben Reihe gehören, kann ich immer nur eine Karte mit nvidia betreiben.

Deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen, die neuere Karte mit nvidia und die Alte mit nv zu nutzen.

(wobei 180.* immer einen Hard Freeze irgendwann im Betrieb produziert, es läuft nur 170.* ohne Probleme)

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Der "NV-Monitor" geht sofort.

Bei dem "Nvidia-Monitor" habe ich nun die EDID ausgelesen und starte damit.

Leider hilft auch dies nichts. Der Monitor bleibt beim ersten Start dunkel.

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nimm ma bitte alles was mit ntp zu tun hat aus dem Runlevel raus. Ist das dann immer noch so?

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich glaubs nicht.

Daran liegt es.

Ich habe es nun in ntpd geändert.

Vielen vielen Dank!!!!!

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. 

Gestern und heute gehts nun doch wieder nicht...

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, warum es ab und zu ging...

Tobi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

hast du jetzt den NTPD laufen?

Lass alles weg was mit ntp zu tun hat. Und beobachte ob es dann geht.

Guck ma vor jeden boot ins Bios. Was sagt da die Uhrzeit. Passt die immer oder ist die völlig daneben? Wenn ja kauf dir ma nen neue Biosbatterie.

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe alles mit NTP ausgeschaltet.

Die Zeit läuft seit zwei Tagen auch sehr genau. Sollte also kein Problem mit der Uhr sein.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ein Bildschirmschoner, wie im anderen Thread, angeht, sondern 1 von 2 Bildschirmen bleibt schwarz.

Das Interessant ist, dass ich die Maus auf diesen Bildschirm bewegen kann.

Somit hat X den Bildschirm "erkannt" und nutzt die Fläche. Nur der Monitor will nicht.

(Es ist auch der Monitor, der über den Nvidia-Treiber angesteuert wird)

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

*bump*

Das Problem ist echt nervig.

Als Workaround: Wie kann ich per Tastenkombi X neu starten? Alt, Strg Backspace killt mir X ab und zu ganz, sodass ich mich neu einloggen muss.

tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Wie du schon sagtest per STRG+ALT+Backspace

Zumindest unter kdm kannst du deinem Login-manager auch sagen das nach einem X-kill der zuletzt angemeldete Nutzer wieder angemeldet wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

Im KDM (kdmrc) kann man auch einstellen, dass man per Alt+E den X neustarten kann.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass das auch wirklich immer geht.

Tobi

----------

